# Internet Explorer geht seit Tagen nicht mehr



## StefanR (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo ja wie der Betreff schon sagt, geht mein IE nicht mehr, habe keine Ahnung warum von einem Tag auf den anderen (hat sich aber schon angedeutet). Wenn ich den starte bekomme ich den bekannten XP Screen, dass das Programm nicht reagiert und ich das Ding beenden soll. Wenn ich denn beenden drücke kommt noch nen Prompt wo denn steht, dass ein Problem mit dem IE aufgetreten ist und wenn das nach nem Neustart des Browswers nochmal passiert soll man den Rechner neu starten habe ich gemacht nur fehlanzeige.

Habe auch schon neuinstalliert hilft aber nix, hat das Problem noch jemand außer ich?

PS: An die NN, Mozilla usw.- Jünger ich benutze auch den Mozilla mir geht es nicht um den Browser an sich nur ich kann meine Webseiten nicht mehr testen und das ist fatal, ihr kennt ja den Marktanteil dieses Browsers (obwohl ich mich mitlerweile frage wie der zustandekommt  )


----------



## otherside (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Ich bin etwas ratlos, da du schon neu Installiert hast...

Hast du schon en Virusscan gemacht, vielleicht irgendein Wurm.

Laufen irgendwelche Programme die sich nicht mit dem IE vertragen?

Windows Updates drauf?

Ma nach dem Problem gegooglet ?

DAs ist das was mir momentan einfällt.

MFG


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (9. Mai 2004)

Jaja ich denke du hast den Internet Explorer 6, den habe ich ´mir neulich auch gezogen und habe nur Probleme damit.

Eine Lösung könnte folgende sein:

Gehe mal in deine Systemsteuerung, dort gehst du auf Verwaltung und dort schaust du mal alles durch, ob das so eingestellt ist wie es sein müsste.

Ich schätze, dass es eine Einstellung bei der "Leistung" ist.


Wünsche dir viel Glück!


Gruß Tim


----------



## StefanR (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo danker erstmal für die Antworten.

Microsoft verblüfft mich immer wieder....  

Da habe ich den IE 6 jetzt nochmal komplett deinstalliert und mittlerweile auch erstmal nicht mehr raufgemacht So und wenn ich jetzt eine Internet Verknüpfung öffne, ist der Internet Explorer immer noch installiert und er geht auch.....

Muss man sowas verstehen?

PS benutze WinXP


----------



## otherside (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo.


Vielleicht hasst du bzw hattest du 2 Versionen des IE drauf ?!
Den Standart und noch en Älteren oder Neueren (den Gezogenen), das kann vielleicht zu Problemen geführt haben.

Unter "?->Info" kannst du deine Version einsehen, dann kannst du sie ja mal mit der Gezogenen Vergleichen!

MFG


----------

